# Raw Milk in Missouri!!



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I was doing some research on selling raw milk in Missouri an to my suprise (I quess it shouldn't have been a suprise) it illegal. I was reading on a website about a family that was facing crimial charges for selling raw cows milk in a parking lot. It was a undercover operation payed for by my tax money. Really what is this county doing to it's self. Sure beats the heck outa me. I added alittle bit of it an thought it hit the nail on the head.

Never pick a fight with the people who grow your food

It is a sad day indeed for America when tyrant bureaucrats are allowed to run rampant over the family-run farms upon which this great country was originally founded. How quickly America forgets its history... How quickly it abandons those who delivered abundance to us and asked for nothing in return other than a day of sunshine, an occasional rejuvenating rain shower, and a fair price at the market for their hard-won goods.

To the Missouri AG, Chris Koster, you should be ashamed of yourself as both a Missourian and an American for pursuing this prosecution against the Bechard family. It is people like you who are destroying this nation, even as you claim to be saving it.

When you were a young boy in school, and you studied American history and the Civil War, you probably asked yourself, "How could Americans fight each other and kill each other? Who could have started such a conflict?"

The answer, sadly, is people just like you. People who trample the God-given rights of American farmers. People who deny consumers their freedom to buy a nourishing beverage harvested straight off the farm. It is people like you who create the anger and resentment that far too often results in people picking up arms to protect their natural rights that tyrants like you try to steal away from them (under the false pretense of "authority," no less).

As a Missourian myself, I can tell you that Missouri farmers will not put up with this kind of tyranny for very long. When their livelihoods and their freedoms are clearly threatened by outlandish laws enforced by bureaucratic tyrants who have abandoned all common sense, they will rise up against you, and you will find yourself in a spitting match with a tireless band of rugged Missourians who wrestle with John Deere tractor hydraulics each morning before you even get out of bed.

To you, it's just a gallon of milk. But to these farmers, it's their livelihood. Think about that for a minute before you go slapping handcuffs on the very same people who put food on your mama's table

That last part is my fav. Most ppl don't even know where their food comes from but when all 2% of the farmers that are left stops selling their food an just grows enough for ourselves I wonder how long it would take the law makers to get rid of all these laws on farmers. Makes you wonder.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Selling raw milk is illegal in most states, I believe. Even in some where it is allowed, amounts are limited, i.e. no more than 100 gallons a month. :scratch: Sounds to me like somebody just likes to throw their weight around!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

In most places I believe it is the big dairy industry that has lobbied for these laws. It's usually about corporations using their money to get their way, and is also in this case I think. They don't want any competition and have demonized raw milk for decades, so now most people think it is very dangerous. They want all the milk pasteurized because then it doesn't have to be handled as carefully. It's cheaper for them to pasteurize it than to keep everything clean enough that they don't need to. For this the government is not to blame.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

The artical had said that it was the big companys lobbying for this to keep the raw milk from being compet. This was a really long artical an talked about how you can sell bacon that is laced with not sure what it was called but was know to cause cancer an e-coli in almost everything we eat an killing hundreds of ppl but we as Americans with all our freedoms can't buy raw milk off the farm because its bad for our health. Let Americans decide that for themselfs. It's just frustrating that the money we pay in taxes is being used against us really doesn't make a lick of sense.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't even get me started!!!!! :hair: 
I find it so hard to believe that the few of us (statistically speaking) who want our milk raw, our meat fresh and our eggs locally grown are harming profits enough for them to stoop to these tactics. Yet they do.
They vote against health care for all but then turn right around an tell me I cannot drink my milk raw because *they* are concerned about my health. Yeah right. :angry: :veryangry: :angry:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I love to give my eggs to friends, and they love it too! At least i can still do that! .. But now when I make cheese, I feel like sort of a criminal giving it to friends!.. or that I might poison them!... I cook for people all the time, but this has made me self conscious .. and most likely unnecessarily so. ... Since I clean and sanitize all of my equipment, and use fresh or freshly frozen milk only. (I actually 'give' my neighbor fresh milk, and he gives me a couple of bucks with the returned pitcher... DONT TELL!!! or I'll be in the Pokey too!)


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> I love to give my eggs to friends, and they love it too! At least i can still do that! .. But now when I make cheese, I feel like sort of a criminal giving it to friends!.. or that I might poison them!... I cook for people all the time, but this has made me self conscious .. and most likely unnecessarily so. ... Since I clean and sanitize all of my equipment, and use fresh or freshly frozen milk only. (I actually 'give' my neighbor fresh milk, and he gives me a couple of bucks with the returned pitcher... DONT TELL!!! or I'll be in the Pokey too!)


Ditto to all^^^^^^
We have more eggs than we can consume or even give away right now. Folks are always asking me why I do not put up a sign. It is because we could get slapped with a huge fine!!!!
I cannot believe how many $$$$$$ worth of fresh, raw, wonderful goat's milk ends up being fed to the chickens.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I have tons to say on this. . . Lets see where to start. . .



milk and honey said:


> I love to give my eggs to friends, and they love it too! At least i can still do that! .. But now when I make cheese, I feel like sort of a criminal giving it to friends!.. or that I might poison them!... I cook for people all the time, but this has made me self conscious .. and most likely unnecessarily so. ... Since I clean and sanitize all of my equipment, and use fresh or freshly frozen milk only. (I actually 'give' my neighbor fresh milk, and he gives me a couple of bucks with the returned pitcher... DONT TELL!!! or I'll be in the Pokey too!)


Depending on where you live I know in TN Cheese can be sold with no issue since you have heated the milk to make the cheese, so it's legal.

Now when I had tons of ducks, before the neighbors dog killed most of them, I was getting about 3 dozens a day and could not use all of them. I used what I could, gave tons away to friends with the only condition being they supplied me with cartons to transport (since I had to buy them). I had a dog rescue that cooked eggs for their dogs that I gave lots too. I thought of selling them but when I put an ad up people where acting silly wanting me to drive an hour to sale a dozen for $2, so I never sold any.

We had thought about joining the local Farmer's Market but they have such high fees and they have to come inspect the farm and approve you before you can sale. So there is a chance you may get turned down do to booth space or if they don't like the farm set up. They limit what you can sale too. Meat has to be processed on the farm so that is another inspection you need to get the USDA out and pay those fees. Etc.

Things use to be so much easier when I was younger around here.

We did look up information on milk laws in TN and apparently you can sale shares. This means someone buys a part of your goat or cow and is then allotted so much milk each week. They get the milk and the share fee covers board and care etc. Or you can sale it labeled as for pet consumption only and that is suppose to cover you from legal issues. I have never sold milk and do not plan too.

I am very OCD when I milk and basically scrub like I am going to be doing surgery. I clean and sterilize my bottles etc. I think my milk is cleaner then even pasteurized store milk. I believe that there is no place for pasteurized milk in our diets. I will use store bought when push comes to shove ( I had to when I have all those bottle babies).

I have to say that raw goats milk is so good for you as long as you handle it correctly. Same thing with garden products and meat. My father is a butcher in a local store and he is very clean and most of the customers request that he cuts their meat because the other guy that use to work there was very unclean. Just helps prove that what ever you can do at home is better then store bought!

Oh PS I offer all people buying kids a sample of fresh or chilled milk from the doe so they know what they are getting. They do not have to try it, it is optional but they are informed it was handled cleanly and it is no charge.


----------

